# Athearn 2002 Ed. HO Jack Daniels Train Set



## JackDTrainGuy

Anyone else have one? I have had this train a decade now. I have had it out and ran about 3 times. I received it from a Jack Daniels Representative that worked my ABC Store. I just wanted to know if anyone else had one of these out there. I know for a fact there are less than 300 of these sets ever made and the only Jack train in HO scale They came in a plain Cardboard Box with Click track, Custom made by Athearn trains


----------



## Grabbem88

Yep jack and coke is the beat combo you got there!!

That's the first I have ever seen of jd but I've seen all kinds of beer logo trains and one 
Jim beam train but it wasn't HO scale I think it was o


----------



## JackDTrainGuy

Yes, I have also seen the O gauge set as well. My Co-Worker was given that one the year before in 2001. There is one on E-bay right now for $200. I've never been an O gauge fan or owned any O stuff.










The Story as I was told goes that the CEO of Jack Daniels came out his office and asked his secretary where his trains were. Her response was "oh s&#t" So... On short order they went with an HO set.


----------



## Hondarado

I like your "Jack Daniels"..I just found a Matchbox "Jack Daniels " I'll post it up when I get it .


----------



## Hondarado

I just got this for my Layout...


----------



## Big Ed

They sold a few more items. Did you ever see this site?
http://www.jdcollectorspage.com/trains.html

I like this flat car.
Made by Model Rectifier Corporation from Edison, New Jersey.:thumbsup: (Jersey bred)


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> They sold a few more items. Did you ever see this site?
> http://www.jdcollectorspage.com/trains.html
> 
> I like this flat car.
> Made by Model Rectifier Corporation from Edison, New Jersey.:thumbsup: (Jersey bred)
> 
> View attachment 22785


That's nice Big Ed...


----------



## Big Ed

Hondarado said:


> That's nice Big Ed...


What scale do you think?

G scale?


----------

